# bellytour am sonntag abend



## Deichkind (13. September 2003)

leute, es geht los!!!! sonntag abend werden sich hamsterson, AndreasG und meine wenigkeit in kalifornien die sonne auf die dorschbäuche scheinen lassen!!!!  - sofern wir vorher welche fangen!!!! wir treffen uns um 18 uhr und fischen dann bis in die nacht! also, wer dabei sein will - melden!

ps. und drückt uns mal die daumen das wir damit endlich die herbstdorschsaison eröffnen!!!

gruss karsten#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. September 2003)

...Klasse Karsten...."leider:q " muss ich zum Fussball.....Ich halte Euch aber die Daumen und hoffe auf ein paar schöne Bilder von den gefangenen Dorschen...


----------



## theactor (13. September 2003)

HI,

..oh wie gern würd' ich mit-Dorschen...!
Wünsche Euch PERTI HEIL und berichtet mal, ob die Dorsche die Küste als Jagdrevier schon wiederentdeckt haben!

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2003)

Grrrrrr.... leider muss meine Rennbanane noch trocken bleiben aber ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und "Petri Heil".:m #h


----------



## AndreasG (13. September 2003)

bsh gibt uns ne W 2 für morgen !
Meine Rute klappert schon im Rohr, die will zum Fisch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2003)

Petri Heil wünsch ich euch. Ich werde morgen Geb. feiern. #g


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (13. September 2003)

viel spass euch allen....hoffe es regnet nicht.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. September 2003)

Na, so´n bischen Regen kann doch nicht aufhalten. Hauptsache der Wind ist brav.


----------



## Ace (13. September 2003)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, leider weiss ich nicht wo Kalifornien ist.
@Deichkind 
du kommst doch aus HH da könnte man ja gemeinsam fahren


----------



## Hamsterson (13. September 2003)

@Ace
Es ist in der Nähe von Schönberg. Nicht Kalifornien, wo die verdammten Amis rumlaufen.


----------



## Ace (13. September 2003)

Aha, auf´m Atlas hab ichs schonmal gefunden
kannst du mir denn auch noch sagen wie ich zum besagten Strandabschnitt komme???


----------



## Hamsterson (13. September 2003)

Über Kiel auf die B502 Richtung Schönberg, dann nach etwa 20km Richtung Kalifornien (ist gut ausgeschildert). Ins Ort rein und durch bis zum Damm, da auf der Straßenbiegung steht ein Hotel. Da treffen wir uns um 18:00.
Freue mich schon auf den kommenden Tag.


----------



## Ace (13. September 2003)

ok ich bin dabei.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2003)

@ Hamsterson

original von Hamsterson:


> Nicht Kalifornien, wo die verdammten Amis rumlaufen


...aber auch nicht in Sibirien, wo die Russkis alles mit Erdöl verschmutzen! :g 

Immer Toleranz und Fairplay üben, die Medallie hat 2 Seiten. :m 
:q :q #h

Trotzdem, viel Spass und viel Glück !!


----------



## Hamsterson (14. September 2003)

Moin!
Bin zurück aus Kalifornien. Die Bedingungen waren einfach viel zu gut und ich konnte nicht zu Hause bleiben. So, im Uferbereich liegt ein etwa 4 Meter breiter Teppich aus Seekraut. Im Wasser auch jede Menge Kraut, aber zum Glück nur im Uferbereich. Habe 4 Pfündige Dorsche gefangen und dazu noch etwa 10 Bisse gehabt. Also, ich hatte auch bessere Ausfahrten. Die Hoffnung auf viel Dorsch gibt es für morgen nicht, aber es sind wenigstens paar Fische da.

Das Dumme ist, dass mein BB anfing Luft zu verlieren. Ich komme morgen wohl mit meinem berüchtigten Fish Hunter.:z :q 

Axo, in Kalifornien muss man ein Bissl weiter rausfahren. Ihr versteht, was ich meine.:m 


@MikeFish
Nicht alles ernst nehmen.


----------



## Hamsterson (14. September 2003)

Habe völlig vergessen. Da wir schon so viele sind. Direkt am Hotel gibt es nur wenige Parkplätze. Es wäre dann doch besser wenn wir uns an einem größeren treffen. Wenn man in Kalifornien reinfährt, über die kleine Brücke und gleich rechts abbiegen. Auf dem Parkplatz treffen wir uns dann. Da gibt es genug Platz.

Und falls jemand eine Stelle kennt, wo zur Zeit viele gute Dorsche beissen, dann raus mit der Sprache, da will ich auch hin.


----------



## Ace (14. September 2003)

Ach Mist ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten, ist meine einzige Chance seit langem....ich fahr jetzt schon los.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

Viel Glück Ace und alle anderen. Bin auf euren Bericht gespannt. 

Sieht ja immo sehr positiv aus #h 

Wind


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. September 2003)

@ Hamsterson

Genau !!!!!!!
Spass muss auch sein, denn das Leben ist ernst genug! :m  #h


----------



## AndreasG (14. September 2003)

@ Hamsterson

Ich hab zur Not auch noch ein 2. RT im Auto.
Bis gleich....


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. September 2003)

Schade eigentlich würde ja auch gerne euch begleiten aber mir fehlt das Belly und die möglichkeit ein Auto zu organisieren Lust und Laune jedenfalss ist vorhanden wie weit muss man raus um an Fisch zu kommen vielleicht ja mit Brandungsruten vom Strand wäre ja auch noch eine möglichkeit aber auch dafür fehlt der Watti mist.


----------



## Hamsterson (14. September 2003)

@Andreas Michael
Leider passiert noch in der Brandung gar nichts. Man muss halt Stückchen weiter nach draussen. Und bei allen ist dieses Stückchen unterschiedlich lang. War gestern bis, schätze ich, 1 km vom Ufer, aber die Bisse hatte ich fast nur in 300-400 Meter. 



Ist mir gerade eingefallen. Wer heute kommt, bitte aufpassen. Ich hatte alle Bisse auf  kleine Twister, als Beifänger. Aber wenn ich es mir gut uberlege, habe ich gestern nur mit den Beifänger geangelt.:q


----------



## MichaelB (14. September 2003)

Moin,

@Hamsterson: die paar Meter dürften für Andreas aber kein Problem sein  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Matrix (14. September 2003)

Moin Leude..
habt ihr alle noch Urlaub, oder wieso geht ihr auf´m Sonntag Abend noch los ?? Wäre auch gerne mal mitgekommen. Ich werde wohl erst ende September Anfang Oktober die Woche den Ostseetigern begegnen, wenn einer in dem Zeitraum auch Zeit und Lust hat ????
gruß von Jan S. aus H. an der E.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2003)

...nochmal viel Glück Euch allen....eigentlich wollte ich ja auch, aber der Biergenuss beim Fussball #t sagt mir, dass ich mein Auto besser stehen lassen sollte...schade, denn das Wetter ist echt geil für 'ne kleine Bellytour...na denn eben nächstes WE


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MichaelB _
> *Moin,
> 
> @Hamsterson: die paar Meter dürften für Andreas aber kein Problem sein
> ...



nnnnnnneeee ist klar herr sowieso kein prob  ich weiss garnicht warum IHR immer wieder auf mir rumhackt!!!!


Ehrlich gesagt geht mir das auf dem Geist , mach ja sein das ich mal irgendwo gesagt habe das ich weit werfe nur warum immer wieder immer auf die gleiche stelle bringt DIR was Herr MichaelB oder brauchste das für Deine Selbtbestätigung:q


----------



## MichaelB (14. September 2003)

Moin,

nu mal immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, ich wollte Dir nicht persönlich zu nahe getreten sein :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. September 2003)

Persönlich wirds immer dann wenn Namwn genannt werden, ich denke das haben wir nun auch irgendwo mal gehört.

Egal wie auch immer hatte mich um Wattis gekümmert habe auch tatsächlich 25 stück bekommen nur nach dem Posting von Herrn Hamsterton bin ich doch zu Hause geblieben. Denn auch diese ( keine problemweite) von 300m kommt auch nicht mal der Weltmeister ran.

Also warten wir ab, und bleiben immer schön auffm Teppich denn der Winter kommt und somit auch wieder die Fische in Wurfentfernung. näch Herr......


----------



## MichaelB (14. September 2003)

Moin,

na dann hoffe ich ja mal, daß die Herren Dorsch & Co auch bis in meine Wurfnähe kommen   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

So ich bin(schätze mal als letzter) wieder tooo Hus.
Hab den Mega-Maraton-Tach hinter mir...steckt ganz schön in den Knochen.
War aber schön und es hat auch (fast) jeder seinen Fisch gefangen. Wenn auch nicht viele und schon gar keine Riesen.
Das Wetter war Geil und die Truppe war nett und hat super zusammengepasst...können wir gern wiederholen.#h


----------



## Hamsterson (15. September 2003)

Fish Hunter Team hat versagt.:c 

Aus lauter Frust habe ich mich gerächt, indem ich meinen gestrigen Fang auf eine brutale Weise verzehrt habe. Jetzt fühle ich mich viieeel besser.:q 

Herrliches Wetter und nette Mitangler, so macht Angeln richtig Spaß.#h


----------



## Johnny (15. September 2003)

Moin Männers,

auch ich habe mich Sonntag seit langem wieder mal an die Küste begeben, allerdings auf die MC Pom-Seite. Das Ergebniss von insgesamt 4 Stunden im Bellyboat war ein Dorsch von 57 cm, -war der einzige Biß, dafür aber richtig propper! :z
Dicke schöne Filets!

schätze mal, dass es bald  los geht, wenn  das wasser noch ein paar Grad weniger hat .

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Deichkind (15. September 2003)

@ an den rest der bande von gestern! 

supergeiler abend! viel gelacht und selten eine so überzeugende technikschlacht gesehen! grins! 
start war ca. 18 uhr und punkt 8, mit dem untergang der sonne, kamen dann auch die bisse. anfangs nur auf jiggs, später dann vermehrt auf fliege jedoch  extrem viele aussteiger. wie schon von ace gesagt, eher kleine getigerte aber dennoch ist der fisch bereits vor ort! und so nen tieforgangen mond und fluoreszierendes plankton, dass einem die flossen leuchten, hat man auch selten erlebt! hoffe, wir wiederholen das schnell!!#h


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

´n paar Eindrücke

"Team Fishhunter" mit RT-Begleitflotte


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

Andreas ist mal wieder letzter


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

Bisher noch Erfolglos


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2003)

Ace nun spann uns nicht so auf die Folter 
Wo sind die Dorsche?


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

So viel Gibbet da nich zu zeigen Trutta, hier das Baby das ich gefangen hab#t


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2003)

das ist schon 100% mehr als ich gefangen hab:m
Was hatten Hamsterson, Andreas und Deichkind?

ich geh morgen wieder los. 
Aber Rute wedeln ohne BB. Mario´s und Mefo´s Trutten machen mich ganz wuschig...


----------



## Deichkind (15. September 2003)

@ tuttafriend

also ich hatte 2, die ich mitgenommen habe. frag mich aber nicht, wie viele ich im drill verloren habe! unglaublich! mister andreas hatte och bloss einen aber dafür war er auf alle eventualitäten perekt vorbereitet. 
fischbrötchen!!!!

am wochenende leute ich dann die nächste runde ein, so wie es aussieht und wenn das wettr mitspielt auch wieder am sonntag gen abend!


----------



## Deichkind (15. September 2003)

@ andreasmichael

und nächstes mal schickst du mir einfach ne mail und wir packen deinen ganzen kram einfach mit ein und du kommst mit oder du nimmst das zweite belly von andreasg sofern du ne hose organisieren kannst! hab ja ein grosses auto!#h


----------



## Bjoern1239 (15. September 2003)

wäre sehr daran interessiert auch mal ein belly angeln an der ostsee mit euch zu machen habe aber leider keine mitfahr gelegenheit vielleicht kann mich ja mal einer von euch mitnehmen. 

MFG Björn


----------



## AndreasG (15. September 2003)

@ Deichkind

Ik wull di wat, von wegen Technikschlacht  

Ich hab da noch eine Stimme im Ohr " das ist aber Matjes, ich wollte doch Bismark ! ( quängel ) :q 
Nächster Sonntag wird gleich eingetragen !!
Zum 2. BB hätte ich auch noch eine 2. Wathose 42/43 falls benötigt wird, dazu keinen Kommentar von dir.


----------



## Matrix (15. September 2003)

:e  ... wieso immer Sonntags ??? Habt ihr keinen Job der euch früh aus den Bettn holt ;+  ;+


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

@Matrix
es soll Leute geben die haben heute ihren Freien Tag gehabt und konnten ausschlafen:q


----------



## AndreasG (15. September 2003)

@ Ace

Du S.... !
Bis um 0900 sahen meine Augen noch aus als ob ich Karnikelpest hätte.
Na ja nächsten Sonntag wird´s entspannter.


----------



## Matrix (15. September 2003)

@ Ace
Ich mein ja nur.. weil schon von nächsten Sonntag  wieder die Rede war. Naja vieleicht klappt das ja bei mir auch mal das ich mich mal einklinken kann, so macht es bestimmt noch viel mehr Spaß. würde mich freuen


----------



## Ace (15. September 2003)

Also wenns wieder Sonntach Abend ist evtl. könnt ich ja auch wieder...naja erstma abwarten.
Bis Ende September hab ich noch Montags frei...ab Oktober ist quartalswechsel dann Dienstags...wie blöd


----------



## Bjoern1239 (15. September 2003)

Ich würde auch mitkommen sofern es eine möglichkeit gibt das mich jemand mit nehmen kann. Belly, Wathose, flossen usw..... ist alles vorhanden.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. September 2003)

.....die Bellysüchtigen sind wieder voll da...:q Monatelang nichts...und nun dies hier :q ...Klasse... aber Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich auch los....finde ich da noch irgendwo ein Plätzchen , oder muss ich wieder mitten in der Nacht aufstehen um halbwegs etwas Freiraum unter den Flossen zu haben ;+


----------



## Deichkind (16. September 2003)

@ dorschdiggler

vossi, am besten schliesst du dich uns an und wir übernehmen zusammen die weltherrschaft!!!!!

@andreasg

ich hatte ebenfalls kanickelaugen aber arbeitsbeginn um 9 uhr is noch recht verträglich, du fischfrikadelle!


----------



## AndreasG (16. September 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler

ich könnte dich ja abholen, liegt ja auf dem Weg

@ Deichkind

bin aber schon um 0600 in der Firma aufgeschlagen
war Bismark nicht der Matjes für Frauen ?:q


----------



## Matrix (16. September 2003)

@Björn,
hast du nur kein Auto oder noch kein Führerschein ? In mein Schlachtschiff (zur Straße) paßt so einiges 


@Deichkind
wo wollt ihr den diesmal hin ???


----------



## Bjoern1239 (16. September 2003)

@ Matrix
Habe noch keinen Führerschein.


----------



## Matrix (16. September 2003)

@ Björn
Naja macht ja nichts...da kann man bestimmt was arrangieren,
mal abwarten was so die Woche los ist..
Ach ja und nochmal nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag:q 
Ps: Wo sitzt du in HH ??? Ich komm aus Bramfeld


----------



## Bjoern1239 (16. September 2003)

@Matrix
erst mal dankeschön 

in billstedt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. September 2003)

..Danke Andreas....
wenn ich mich denn entschieden habe, was ich will und wo...und wann  ...dann nehme ich Dein Angebot gerne an....
Komme auf jeden Fall spätestens am Samtag drauf zurück.....


----------



## Hamsterson (19. September 2003)

Moin Leute!
Wo sind wir am Sonntach Abend?


----------



## Deichkind (19. September 2003)

unsere sonntägliche abendtour sollten wir mit ace, andreasg ect. beschnacken. ich habe überraschend besuch von meine düsseldorfer leuten und hoffe, dass das pack (kleiner scherz) frühzeitig abfährt, damit ich noch ans wasser komme! komme also nach!#h


----------



## Ace (19. September 2003)

Wie wärs mit Dahme???


----------



## AndreasG (19. September 2003)

Würde sagen wir schauen mal was uns der Wind so bringt.
Vorhersage von BSH für morgen ONO 3-4.
Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen Dahme bis auf das die See noch immer 17 - 18 Grad hat.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. September 2003)

...so Leute...ich melde mich ab für Sonntag Abend.....Ich habe mich entschieden, morgen ganz früh rauszugehen und von der Küste mein Glück zu versuchen (habe leider heute morgen verpennt #u )....Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg....


----------



## Bjoern1239 (20. September 2003)

@Matrix
was ist denn jetzt mit sonntag, wird gefahren???


----------



## Ace (20. September 2003)

Westwind mit 2-3 für morgen Abend....Dahme oder Dahme???


----------



## AndreasG (20. September 2003)

@ Ace

1. ein Teil deiner Post steckte gleich in meinem Daumen !

2. Dahme wäre Ok. Hast du einen Überblick wer alles kommt ?


----------



## Ace (20. September 2003)

@andreas


> ein Teil deiner Post steckte gleich in meinem Daumen


Kein wunder bei deinen Wurstgriffeln :q:q

@all
wer kommt jetzt alles???


----------



## fishboy (20. September 2003)

hoch die daumen


----------



## AndreasG (20. September 2003)

@ Ace

Die "Wurstgriffel" werden dann gleich mal wieder was auspacken was eigentlich für dich bestimmt war. :q

PM ist raus...


----------



## Matrix (21. September 2003)

Moin,
wann und wo soll denn Treffpunkt sein ??
Ich hab leider heute eine "Kaffe und Kuchen Gesellschaft" bei mr zu Hause, also kommt darauf an wann´s losgehen soll.Ich würde schon gerne mitkommen auch wenn ich morgen wieder um 6 inne Firma sein soll  :v 

PS der Wind weht hier in HH gerade recht ordentlich und hab gerade nochmal bei BSH reingeschaut:
Also Wind mit 3-5 bft und das Ablandig, ist das nicht ne Packung zu heftig ;+


----------



## AndreasG (21. September 2003)

@ Matrix

Wind sollte kein Problem sein.
http://www.dahme.com/kamera.html
Treffen ca. 1700 Budikate.
Ansonsten klingel mal durch, PM ist raus.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2003)

Moin!
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß aber fahrt nur nicht zu weit raus auch wenn es von Land gut aussieht.
Ich komme gerade aus Meschendorf und da zumindest ist die Ostsee weiß und es weht ein sehr heftiger böiger Wind.
Also Vorsicht!!!


----------



## Bjoern1239 (21. September 2003)

@alle
sollte Matrix nicht mit kommen gibt es denn nicht irgendeinen hamburger der mich mitnehmen kann.


----------



## AndreasG (21. September 2003)

@ Bjoern1239

Versuch mal Deichkind zu kontakten, der wollte evtl. nachkommen.
Ansonsten kommen die anderen aus dem Norden bzw. Niedersachsen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. September 2003)

....also Belly würde ich im Moment auch nicht empfehlen....heute morgen war es noch relativ gut, aber nachdem der Wind so langsam auf Nordwest gedreht hat , hat es ganz schön aufgefrischt..... Bin lange nicht mehr so nass geworden in der Brandung :q ...ach ja....Fisch gab es auch....alles was dem Blinker gerne hinterherschwimmt......Dorsch, Hornhecht, ein schöner Barsch, aber leider leider keine Mefo  
Naja....nächstesmal....
Viel Spass heute abend trotz des Windes


----------



## Ace (22. September 2003)

So...ein herrlicher Abend ist nu auch wieder vorbei
Das Wetter war hervorragend und der Wind hatte wie erhofft gegen 20:00 völlig nachgelassen so das wir eine Spiegelglatte Ostsee hatten.
Dabei Waren: Matrix, Björn1239, AndreasG und meine Wenigkeit

hier ein paar Pics:





Ankunft in Dahme 




Am Strand




Es geht los




Nr.1 ist im Anmarsch




Matrix mit Dorsch




Björn der unumstrittene Dorschkönig dieses Abends versorgt die Beute

Hat Spass gemacht Leute...jederzeit wieder:m


----------



## Bjoern1239 (22. September 2003)

Ich finde auch kann man jeder zeit wieder machen. Hat mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht.


----------



## Truttafriend (22. September 2003)

Na Sauber! Da hat wohl der Wind endlich die Dorsche unter Land gedrückt. 
Björn hat ja gleich richtig zugeschlagen#r

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. September 2003)

#6 #6 ...absolut super...das hätte ich nicht mehr vermutet (das der Wind so schnell wieder einschläft) .....Schöne pics und schöne Fische.... Klasse...das sieht nach sehr viel Spass aus
da könnte ich ja auch glatt wieder loslegen :q


----------



## peter II (22. September 2003)

Klasse!
Habe mich leider von der Windvorhersage West 4-5 um 19.000 am Sonntag abend davon abbringen lassen an die Küste zu fahren... so ein Mist...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (22. September 2003)

absolut spitze was aus dem abend bei euch geworden ist

in lübeck war der wind so stark das ich gewettet hätte das ihr nicht raus könnt aufs wasser

nun hat bestimmt auch den letzten hier im board die fangsucht gepackt :q


----------



## Hamsterson (22. September 2003)

Fein gemacht Leute!
Ich wurde leider erst sehr spät frei.


----------



## Matrix (22. September 2003)

Der Abend war echt super!!!!

Na Ace nächstes mal wohl doch wieder die Spinnrute , was ??
Ich sag nur 15 : 0 für die Spinnfischerfraktion.....jaja ich weiß dein persönliches Mindestmaß geht ab 90 cm los :q 

Na wenigstends weiß ich jetzt was "Schmatzende Aale sind"

Erinnert mich nur daran das ich Björn nicht wieder mitnehme, der Mann ist ja Unnormal : Das man mit einem 500gr Pilker so viele Dorsche vom BB fangen kann... ;+    (wo hattest du diese Dinger noch gleich gekauft ?)

Bei diesem gewimmel im Wasser von Garnelen und Tobis werde ich wohl ende der Woche mal auf Naturköder versuchen..

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Deichkind (22. September 2003)

habe schon ace und andreasg gemailt! lasst uns mal frühzeitig die wochenendplanung beginnen. werde meine spinnrute wohl auch schon einmal in der woche abends schwingen. hoffentlich spielt das umschlagende wetter mit und dann übernehmen wir mit den spinnruten die weltherrschaft!


----------



## Matrix (22. September 2003)

Moin Deichkind,
schade das diesmal keine Zeit hattest.
War echt lustig, und der von AndreasG frisch zum Fliegenfischen bekehrte Ace werden wir wohl auch wieder zur Vernunft (und zurück zur Spinnangel) bringen...Twister rules !!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2003)

Oha, das hätte ich aber nicht gedacht das es noch so ruhig wird am Abend nach dem dollen Wind auf der Ostsee. Ich freu mich aber für euch das es geklappt hat und das ihr einen so schönen Abend hattet. Fisch gabs auch, was will man mehr.


----------



## AndreasG (22. September 2003)

Nächtes Woe ist notiert !

@ Matrix
Ich bring dir dann was bzgl. Fischgalgen mit !
Wird ja auch langsam Zeit das andere mal was bekommen Ace hat schließlich schon die Taschen voll  :q


----------



## Ace (22. September 2003)

ich weiss noch nicht ob ich nächstes WE kann...mal schauen.

@Andreas
hohl mal deine Mails ab


----------



## AndreasG (22. September 2003)

@ Ace 

Hilfemail ist raus...


----------



## Bjoern1239 (23. September 2003)

Bei mir ist das nächste WE auch notiert würde auch wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Deichkind (23. September 2003)

@björn
sollte ich dich mitnehmen sollen, musst du mir frühzeitig mailn damit meine rennwurst nicht aufgepumpt im kofferraum liegt und nix mehr rein geht!
bin jetzt schon richtig auf sendung. werde donnerstag abend wohl auch versuchen loszukommen!:q


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. September 2003)

und wart Ihr nun los oder war doch zuviel wind für ABBB naja das der Björn euch vorgeführt hat, wundert mich nicht hatte ja eine gute schule


----------



## Deichkind (29. September 2003)

jo, wir waren los und haben björn auch extra zuhause gelassen! 
QUATSCH! 
war natürlich nur ein scherz! hat mit der absprache nich so geklappt weil ich meine mails hier nicht mehr abgerufen habe! SCHANDE AUF MEIN HAUPT! 
aber jetzt hat er meine handynummer und alles wird gut!

so, nun zu gestern abend! 
matrix, andreasg, sein kumpel und meine wenigkeit sind nach dahmeshoeved gefahren. treff war um 4 und gegen 6 waren wir auch auf dem wasser. bsh hatte, glaub ich, südöstliche winde um 3 gemeldet. naja, wind kam aus nord/nordost. also, krätig strampeln um raus zu kommen! wir also alle man aufs wasser und andreas mitfahrer gleich nach kurzer zeit nen richtig schönen fetten dorsch. ich schätze mal 60! danach weitesgehend tote hose! bis auf das wetter! der wind legte ne schüppe nach und pfiff um 5 mit 1-1,5m see, sodass mir die ersten wellen von hinten über den kopf spuckten! kein schwerz! also ab an land weil es einfach zu gefährlich wurde. matrix hat dann alle rausgeangelt weil das landen bei dieser brandung echt problematisch war. spass hat es trotzdem gemacht und: 

WIR BLEIBEN AM BALL!!!:q


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2003)

> mit 1-1,5m see


OHA!

Dat ward dann aber tiet. Ein 60er ist doch schon cool. Safety First, besser is das.


----------



## AndreasG (29. September 2003)

Mein Kumpel war übrigens zum ersten mal im BB unterwegs #r 
allerdings ist seine Technik bzgl. des aussteigens noch verbesserungswürdig.
Ich habe noch nie einen BB-Kapitän gesehen der einfach ruhig sitzen bleibt und sich von der Brandung ( davon gab´s abends reichlich ) auf den Strand spülen lässt.   :q 
Das mit der Landung des Dorschs war auch so ne Sache !


----------



## AndreasG (29. September 2003)

Hier noch ein kleiner Spendenaufruf für unser Deichkind damit er endlich seine Low Tech Pumpe einmotten kann, dann strahlt er auch wieder. :m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. September 2003)

wundert mich das ihr weiter nichts bekommen habt nachdem wir bereits mittags super fänge ohne bb hatten
seid ihr zu weit draussen gewesen oder war es doch der windrichtungswechsel

hat eigentlich jemand schon mal versucht eine fangstatistik bezüglich strömung wind usw zu machen ? 
so ein board bietet sich ja eigentlich geradezu an oder ?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (29. September 2003)

jo,wär bestimmt ganz hilfreich eine fangstatistik.....


----------



## Matrix (29. September 2003)

Moin Andreas,
wieso Spendenaufruf ???? Du versorgst doch immer alle Boardies mit dem nötigsten aus deiner Schatzkiste (danke nochmal für den Galgen)   Freue mich aber schon auf die nächsten Runden mit euch..


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

das mit demWetter lag daran das ich nicht mitkonnte
nein im Ernst...tolle Bilder und ein schöner Dorsch#6

War heute nochmal Shoppen und hab mich mit Bindematerial  eingedeckt, damit ich demnächst wieder voll angreifen kann.


----------



## Matrix (29. September 2003)

> _und hab mich mit Bindematerial  eingedeckt [/B]_


_ 

Moin Ace,
oder hast du wie Anreas auch ein toten Dachs im Knick gefunden ???
Biste nächstes mal wieder mit von der Parti ??

PS: ich soll dir von meiner Frau ausrichten das du Steve-O von MTV Jackass sehr ähnlich siehst!!:q_


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

> Steve-O von MTV Jackass


 ?????
kenn ich nicht...immer diese Nachahmer:q 

gern bin ich nächstes Mal wieder mit dabei...es muss nur Zeitlich hinhauen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

:q :q 





> Low Tech Pumpe


 ...aber HIGH TECH AUTO :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. September 2003)

na klasse einer reicht auch ich will ja auch noch in der Brandung was fangen 

klasse Bilder 

Apropo sicherheit geht vor allem andere also gut so vielleicht darf ich euch ja auch mal begleiten mir fehlt lediglich das Belly und Flossen rest habe ich ( Erfahrung mit Fischen) würde mich mal freuen euch kennen zu lernen da ich weniger der Belly _angler bin aber für alles offen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

Mensch Andreas.....noch ein paar Tage bis zum Bellytreffen....da kannste viele von uns sehen...und sicher auch mal ein Belly fahren...stelle Dir meins auch gern zur Verfügung...nebst Flossen...ist zwar "nur" ne U-Tube, aber geht....also...komm doch einfach vorbei....wird wie immer bestimmt lustich...und Mikes Grillkünste sind doch nun hinlänglich bekannt #h


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

Meins hat er doch schon Probegfahren und sogar n schönen Hornie gefangen.
Er wollte bei 6-7 BFT ablandig auch gleich die Weltmeere erobern

Hier isser:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

...jaja Ace ...so sind sie....die Hamburger..... :q :q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. September 2003)

hehe klasse Ace 

wann wollt Ihr denn los hoffe doch nicht das jetzige We da bin ich doch in Meschendorf auch neeeee menge spass und Fische gibs mit garantie

Übrigens das war nee echt klasse tur mit deinem Belly mir hat es echt spass gemacht nur Daniel den hats bös erwischt)))))


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

Hier  Andreas...und damit Du nicht alles durchlesen musst....am 18.10........ alles weitere dann ein paar Tage vorher, wie immer....


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. September 2003)

ohhhhhhhh shit am 18.10 bin ich auch auf Fehmarn aber bestimmt nicht zum Bellybooten schade an dem Tag ist der Schurcup im Brandungsangeln und da darf und kann ich nicht fehlen  ist ein muss für mich seit Jahren 

da kommt mir leider nix dazwischen sorry aber versteht das ansonsten gerne!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2003)

schade schade...aber verständlich.....dann muss es eben wann anders klappen......aber über das Ergebnis des Cups wirst Du sicher berichten....freu....


----------

